# Mit Steppenwind durchs fränkische Land



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

Mit Steppenwind (aus dem Barnimer Land - nördlich von Berlin) und Blacksurf durchs fränkische Land

Start: Samstag 23. Oktober 10.30 Uhr am Tiergarten (Löwensaal)

Geplant ist ein Tourklassiker damit ein Flachländer mal ein paar Berge sieht  Die Klamm - Moritzberg - Ungelstätten 
(Latte Macciato schlurfen in der Alten Scheune) und wieder zurück.

Wer andere Tourenvorschläge hat gerne, wer mich kennt weiss, ich bin das Orientierungsgenie  

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Steppenwind (aus dem Barnimer Land - nördlich von Berlin) und Blacksurf durchs fränkische Land
> 
> Start: Samstag 23. Oktober 10.30 Uhr am Tiergarten (Löwensaal)
> 
> ...



Wenns Sonntag wäre:

*Bin dabei!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

wenn ihr oben am berg auf mich wartet    bin ich dabei


coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr oben am berg auf mich wartet    bin ich dabei



Liebend gerne....


*Eingänger oder Mehrgänger????*


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

@coffee 
wir wollen nicht hetzen sondern eine gemütliche Tour fahren 
Wir freuen uns!


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

Eingänger oder Mehrgänger..gute Frage...
Werde mal Steppenwind fragen mit was er kommt

Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

Wenns am Sonntag wär, würd ich auch mitfahren... am Samstag hab ich um die Zeit Schwimmtraining


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

willst du wohl einen ironman machen? oder weshalb das schwimmtraining??

coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> willst du wohl einen ironman machen? oder weshalb das schwimmtraining??
> 
> coffee




n Ironman wär mal n Ziel in a paar Jahren, aber fürs nächste Jahr ist das Ziel eher die olympische Distanz beim Rothsee-Triathlon   

Außerdem is des Schwimmen gut für den Rücken, und da hab ich momentan echt öfter mal Probleme.... ich glaub ich werd alt


----------



## Steppenwind (19. Oktober 2004)

Mann, dat läuft hier ja. Komme aber mit nem Mehrgänger: KONA 

Mein SSP hat nicht so die richtigen Bremsen für Eure Berge BlackBike  

Also dann


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwind schrieb:
			
		

> Komme aber mit nem Mehrgänger: KONA



na des ist doch ne Aussage - kann mir einer mal wieder erklären, wie ne Schaltung funktioniert????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

die Schaltung ist an dem Bike dran wo die bremsen funzen
hihi

Tinkers kleine Sister...


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> die Schaltung ist an dem Bike dran wo die bremsen funzen
> hihi
> 
> Tinkers kleine Sister...



Huanita...der war gut...wobeich ich nach der ersten langen Abfahrt in Lemberg einen klar definierten Druckpunkt mit "Bremsfunktion" hatte...aber runter kommens se trotzdem


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss jetzt nochma zwischenfragen:

Samstag oder Sonntag?????


----------



## Steppenwind (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich sach ma einfach Sonnabend   , auch wenn ich es nicht organisiere!


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

scheinbar warst du schon öfters in unserer gegend. wenn ich mir die bilder vom kona so ansehe   

ich komme nun aber in einengewissenskonflickt. einerseits würde mein kona gern mal hallo zu deinem kona sagen. andererseits, wär ich auch gern mal wieder ne schaltungsschwuchtel  

coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwind schrieb:
			
		

> Sonnabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

>




herr altitude,

sonnabend = samstag. heir im sprachgerauch wohl nciht mehr so häufig verwendet. aber aus der gegend wo steppenwind herkommt wohl noch sehr verbreitet ;-))


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

SAMSTAG geht die Tour los....
Es spricht viel für SAMSTAG - keine Wanderer in der Klamm die sind alle in der city einkaufen

Blacksurf


----------



## harry kroll (19. Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

interesse besteht auf jedenfall, kann aber leider nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen, wenn überhaupt. muß mich mal um meine familie kümmern.

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> SAMSTAG geht die Tour los....




    


@coffee


wie meinstn des mit der Schaltungsschwuchtel, hä???


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinstn des mit der Schaltungsschwuchtel, hä???



ich glaube nicht, daß es auf Deinen femininen Fahrstil gemünzt ist...  

@Coffee
ach so....  

@Huanita
können wir net doch Sonntag machen - sonst weint der kleine Volki wieder


----------



## TortureKing (19. Oktober 2004)

Hmm ... Samstag ist bei mir auch noch nicht so sicher ..... wenn aber genügend Sonntags-Interessierte zusammen kommen, könnten wir ja nen Alternativplan machen


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

mmh..man kanns wohl nicht jedem Recht machen.
  

Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> könnten wir ja nen Alternativplan machen



Diese Idee find ich ja mal echt gut   

In nem neuen Fred oder in diesem?! .... sonst könnten wir ja schon in die Planung einsteigen


----------



## Steppenwind (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> scheinbar warst du schon öfters in unserer gegend. wenn ich mir die bilder vom kona so ansehe
> 
> ich komme nun aber in einengewissenskonflickt. einerseits würde mein kona gern mal hallo zu deinem kona sagen. andererseits, wär ich auch gern mal wieder ne schaltungsschwuchtel
> 
> coffee



KONA grüßt KONA...

habe diesen Sommer ne kleine Tour bei Euch in der Gegend gemacht. Mehr siehste z.B. HIER 

Wir könnens ja auch so machen, daß ich mit Deinem und Du mit meinem fährst - mir sind die Berge sowieso VIEl zu steil


----------



## Steppenwind (19. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ... Samstag ist bei mir auch noch nicht so sicher ..... wenn aber genügend Sonntags-Interessierte zusammen kommen, könnten wir ja nen Alternativplan machen




Dazu sage ich einfach mal: ABWEICHLER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (19. Oktober 2004)

Na schau mal an ... da warste ca 2 KM von mir und Coffee entfernt, als Du das Bild gemacht hast ...


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwind schrieb:
			
		

> KONA grüßt KONA...
> 
> habe diesen Sommer ne kleine Tour bei Euch in der Gegend gemacht. Mehr siehste z.B. HIER
> 
> Wir könnens ja auch so machen, daß ich mit Deinem und Du mit meinem fährst - mir sind die Berge sowieso VIEl zu steil




wenn wir tauschen, musst du dir entweder die füsse auf den rücken schnallen und mit den kniescheiben treten, udn ich muss mir dann stelzen einpacken damit ich noch die pedale erreiche *lach*


freu mich schon. bitte blacksurf, pack den foto ein *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und mit den kniescheiben treten,





Ich stell mir grad vor, wie dann da wohl die Cleats für die Clickies befestigt werden....


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

Sagt mal habt ihr nur eine geile strecke zum zeigen?
Fahrt doch Sa & So


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal habt ihr nur eine geile strecke zum zeigen?
> Fahrt doch Sa & So



Kommst Du??? Wär cool


----------



## showman (19. Oktober 2004)

> Sagt mal habt ihr nur eine geile strecke zum zeigen?


 Sonntagsausflug

Gruß Showman

PS: Bin aber leider auf Prio Treffen.


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du??? Wär cool



 Mein Sonntags Termin is grad geplatzt  

  ich hab zeit  

wann  wie  wo   binn dabei

ach ja hab grad meinen singel tiefer gelegt was meint ihr den da zu


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagsausflug
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Bin aber leider auf Prio Treffen.



Ja schade, ist ja quasi deine Hausstrecke!
Das Wetter soll am Samstag auch super werden 
zwischen 7 und 19 Grad und Sonne, was wollen wir mehr  

Blacksurf
die sich schon mächtig freut!


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Ok, ok, ich bin am Samstag dabei...mim Schalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

Ah da freut sich little Sister Tinker 

Blacksurf


----------



## Steppenwind (20. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sonntags Termin is grad geplatzt
> 
> ich hab zeit
> 
> ...



Dein Bike sieht von vorne erstmal gut aus, aber Du hast da wohl was nicht verstanden 
  - die Tour ist NUR am Sonnabend


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Oktober 2004)

samsatg kann die Heidi nicht  

aber wenn am sonntag auch was zusammen geht bin ich mit von der partie


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wie lange soll denn die tour am samstag dauern. weil mein mann will nachmittags mit mir shopping gehen  das kann frau sich keinesfalls entgehen lassen   

naja notfalls dreh ih einfach früher um und muss eben auf den latte macchiato verichten   


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (20. Oktober 2004)

@coffee
Wann willst du den shoppen gehen?

@heidi, 
schade 


Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> Wann willst du den shoppen gehen?
> 
> @heidi,
> ...




also wir wollten so um 15 uhr hier weg. also wenn ich um 14 uhr wieder zuhause bin passt dat ;-))

COFFEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

Wat isn etz mit Tour am Sonntag??????   .... So wie ich des sehe, scheint doch a bissl was zam zu gehen, dass man sogar an beiden Tagen fahren könnte


----------



## blacksurf (20. Oktober 2004)

@coffee kein Problem
Wenn wir dann noch nicht genug haben sollten können wir ja noch was dranhängen...  


Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (21. Oktober 2004)

so ich habe mich angetrengt und bestes Wetter für meinen Beusch bestellt   

Also wer auch immer mit will: 
Start ist Samsstag: 10.30 am Tiergarten, oberer Parkplatz (Löwensaal)


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde am Samstag nocht mitkommen, weil ich...

...meine Erkältung noch auskurieren will
...für Frazers-Singelspeedentjungferung  mein KRäfte sparen muß....

Viele Späße am Samstag


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde am Samstag nicht mitkommen, weil ich...

...meine Erkältung noch auskurieren will
...für Frazers-Singelspeedentjungferung  mein KRäfte sparen muß....

Viele Späße am Samstag


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Soderle, ich bin auch dabei .... weis ehrlicherweise aber noch nicht, ob ich mich mit dem Schalter trauen soll ..... auf dem SSP, fühl ich mich doch irgendwie wohler ... ist nicht so verdammt weich  

Treffen in Eibach wann ?


----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Soderle, ich bin auch dabei .... weis ehrlicherweise aber noch nicht, ob ich mich mit dem Schalter trauen soll ..... auf dem SSP, fühl ich mich doch irgendwie wohler ... ist nicht so verdammt weich
> 
> Treffen in Eibach wann ?



treffen 9.45 abfahrt bei coffee ;-)


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

oki


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Oktober 2004)

Mist zu spät gelesen.  Manomano, allein bei der Route kribbelts in den Beinen. Hätte allerdings wegen meines lädierten Apparates auch den Singlespeeder wählen müssen, des Einrad. Na ich werd nachher auffem Spinningrad die Augen schließen und a wenga Trailsurfen.  

liebe Grüße aus der mecklenburgischen Pampa ins wunderschöne Franggn


----------



## blacksurf (23. Oktober 2004)

Schee wars, bei gigantischem Wetter sind wir zu viert gestartet Richtung Klamm Coffee, Steppenwind, Tortureking und Blacksurf..Über etliche Umwege gelangten wir dann nach Brunn (Ihr wisst ja ich bin ein Orientierungsgenie  ) 
Leider mussten wir uns von 2 Gefährt trennen um die Mittagszeit 
 ...echt schade. Hoffe ihr seit noch gut heimgeradelt und rechtzeitig Nachhause gekommen!

 Es war noch total schön auf dem weiteren Weg durch die Klamm, dann in Ungelstätten einen Macciato getrunken - dann gings weiter nach Winkelhaid, Ochenbruck und dann auf dem Jakobsweg (die Muschel)
- da gabs eine superschöne Wurzelpassage -
zurück auf den alten Kanal, nochmals einen kleinen Zwischenschlenkerer auf den Kanalberg und Heim nach Fürth. Insgesamt warns dann ca. 90 Kilometer - eine feine Tour mit Steppenwind der sich hoffentlich  mal wieder in Franken blicken lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (23. Oktober 2004)

Ja, wir sind nopch gut heim gekommen .... immer brav dem Blaustirch folgend war es kein Problem (und ich hatte doch recht auf dem Hinweg)  .

Zwei kurze Zwischenstops hatten wir noch, da meine linke Kurbel nicht bei mir bleiben wollte und wir keinen passenden Schlüssel zur Befestigung hatten .... also erst mal Einbeinig weiter, aber nicht lange, da dann zum Glück einer mit nem 8er Imbuss angeradelt kam. 

Insgesamt eine schöne Tour, wenn für mich auch leider nur etwas kurz (war aber heute eh ******* drauf).

**** for Gears 

P.S. Steppenwind sollte sich in Wirbelsturm umbenennen .... der alte Fit****er


----------



## blacksurf (23. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir sind nopch gut heim gekommen .... immer brav dem Blaustirch folgend war es kein Problem (und ich hatte doch recht auf dem Hinweg)  .
> .... also erst mal Einbeinig weiter, aber nicht lange, da dann zum Glück einer mit nem 8er Imbuss angeradelt kam.
> 
> OH!
> ...


----------



## Steppenwind (23. Oktober 2004)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht, daß es surf wieder mal zu lange dauert, ehe ich den Bericht schreibe    - aber schließlich dauert doch die Fahrt hier so weit hoch in den tiefen Osten doch eher lange...

UMWEGE ERHÖHEN DIE ORTSKENNTNIS

So könnte das Motto der heutigen Tour heißen    aber eigentlich war es mir egal, wo's langgehen sollte, Hauptsache die Strecke war cool. Und das war sie und all die kleinen Schleifen und Schlenker lassen die Gegend noch viel größer erscheinen und das Wegenetz noch ausgedehnter   .

Nochmal ein Dank an den harten Kern des Frankenforums, daß Ihr mich so gut aufgenommen habt und mir dann auch noch die schönsten Strecken Eurer Heimat gezeigt habt.

Ich hoffe, wir kriegen das mal wieder hin und wenn ihr nach Berlin oder noch weiter in den Osten kommt, sagt Bescheid und wir machen ne kleene Tour.

So long and bike the trails
steppenwind


----------

